# Snoway ST For Sale 6' - 8" Down Pressure, Wireless



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

SNOWAY Snow Plow For Sale

$1800

Wireless Remote
Down Pressure
6' 8" blade

This is a light-weight plow that is commercial grade and tough as nails.
Very well maintained.
Professionally used.
Never abused.

All paperwork, manuals, receipts included.

Fits Small trucks and SUV's
Ranger Sport Trac Explorer Tacoma Durango Dakota S10 Blazer Bronco II Jeep Cherokee Wrangler ECT.

Includes Plow, Remote, Mount (for Ford), Wiring Harness

Mounts for other vehicles can be found or fabricated to fit almost any vehicle.

Works great.

Currently Mounted on a Ford Sport Trac

A deposit will be taken before I remove the mount and wiring harness from my truck.

George - call or text 630.873.9945


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

Bump.


----------

